# Elyria, OH - #19a YM O/S Roughcoat



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | German Shepherd Dog | Elyria, OH | cage# 19a










Lorain Co (not a good shelter); might be a female here too (listed as #19b, also Owner surrender, no pic yet)


----------



## ebrannan (Aug 14, 2006)

beautiful


----------



## BucksMom (Aug 13, 2007)

:wub::wub: Very nice, Any coated lovers out there???? He/She needs a home 
:help:


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

Beautiful!!! Bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

New pic - GORGEOUS


----------



## My2Furkids (Sep 21, 2010)

A new pic as of today but the listing is gone now  Hope he found a wonderful new home!


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Someone pls call shelter; petfinder link say no longer available but he's still listed on the site


----------

